# Honey Bee



## ronlane (May 31, 2017)

Had one more macro of a bee that I liked.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jun 1, 2017)

Ron,
Nice.  Excellent details.  Really like the reflections on the wings.

--Steven


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks Steven


----------



## BrentC (Jun 1, 2017)

Very nice!  I need to shoot my macro lens this weekend.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Very nice!  I need to shoot my macro lens this weekend.



Thank you. That is with a 70-200 and two marco tubes. I got a ringlight for the end of the lens to help light it. (This was my first time shooting with the light for this type of shot.



tirediron said:


> Nice!



Thanks John.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 1, 2017)

ronlane said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!  I need to shoot my macro lens this weekend.
> ...



I've been debating getting a ring light for mine, so far I have just been using natural light when outside.  Sunny days within couple hours of noon time.  I haven't played around enough with the lens yet.   Maybe this weekend  I'll put together a quick diffuser for my flash and use it handheld.

What kind of ring flash are you using?   Olympus has a really nice one for my lens that you can control the flash output on either side of the lens independently but it is not cheap at all.   Thinking of maybe picking up a cheap third-party.

Olympus  STF-8 Twin Flash V326160BW000 B&H Photo Video


----------



## ronlane (Jun 1, 2017)

@BrentC 

I am using this ringlight. I have the step ring to work with a couple of my lenses. Since I don't go out until after work on in the morning or evenings, I need the light.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 1, 2017)

Beautiful shot! I am like Brent in thinking I need to break out the macro and extension tubes more often.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you @Dean_Gretsch.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 2, 2017)

Very nice image. Good example of how a triadic color scheme can add vibrancy to a scene.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you @smoke665


----------

